# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Pueblos sumergidos

## iberico

Buenas noches, aparte de la Isabela, alguno me puede decir que otro pueblo está sumergido en las aguas de Buendía.



Gracias.

----------


## iberico

Cuando se hizo el embalse de Entrepeñas ¿tapó sus aguas, algún pueblo?

Gracias.

----------


## No Registrado

> Buenas noches, aparte de la Isabela, alguno me puede decir que otro pueblo está sumergido en las aguas de Buendía.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias.


 Santa María de Poyos.

Bueno, sumergido sumergido, con el embalse tan bajo lleva mucho tiempo al aire.

----------


## cantarin

Creo que no, pero no estoy seguro, solo tapo carreteras y la vega fértil, pero pueblo no me consta. Quizás algun forero mas veterano te lo pueda decir. Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Un buen blog sobre los baños de La Isabela.

Muchísimos datos.

http://eldesvandemislibros.blogspot....ales-1875.html

----------


## azudense

> Creo que no, pero no estoy seguro, solo tapo carreteras y la vega fértil, pero pueblo no me consta. Quizás algun forero mas veterano te lo pueda decir. Un saludo.


Si no recuerdo mal se inundo un pueblo que se llamaba poyos, en el embalse de buendia, ademas del balneario de la isabela.
Buscando por la web he encontrado esto:
http://eldiadigital.es/not/6802/mas_...aria_de_poyos/

----------


## ben-amar

..........Y yo creo que con un solo hilo para el tema ya esta bien. 
Si comenzamos a hacerlo tal y como se esta llevando, habra referencias de pueblos sumergidos de todos los embalses en todos los embalses

----------


## Luján

> ..........Y yo creo que con un solo hilo para el tema ya esta bien. 
> Si comenzamos a hacerlo tal y como se esta llevando, habra referencias de pueblos sumergidos de todos los embalses en todos los embalses


Ya los he combinado.

Así da pie a que entren más embalses en juego.

Ahora estaría bien que Cantarín editara su mensaje para aclarar que se refiere a Buendía.

----------


## Chusa

El embalse de Almendra tiene sumergido al pueblo de Argusino, del cual, se ven los restos cuando  el embalse se encuentra bastante bajo.

----------


## sergi1907

El embalse de Sau esconde bajo sus aguas el pueblo de Sant Romà 
de Sau, famoso por su iglesia románica del Siglo XI.

El embalse de Ribaroja cubrió el pueblo de Fayón.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

El de Rialb tiene sumergido el pueblo de Tiurana; los restos humanos del cementerio fueron exhumados y trasladados a otro lugar.

----------


## iberico

Gracias por contestar. Me he informado y es cierto que el embalse de Buendía inundó también el pueblo de Santa María de Poyos (como referencia para saber por donde queda éste pueblo) Seguiremos la carretera que va de Sacedón a Buendía, cuando llegamos a un pinar, pasado unos kilómetros, veremos una pequeña Ermita que es la de San Andrés de Poyos. Hay un camino que baja al agua y es la zona donde está el pueblo de Santa María de Poyos.

----------


## ben-amar

El embalse de Iznajar alberga bajo sus aguas la aldea del Remolino, a alguno de Cataluña le sonara de algo  :Wink: 
El de Cordilla protege una villa romana (Las Mestas), puesta en catalogo y en el inventario de la Junta de Andalucia

----------


## sergi1907

> El embalse de Iznajar alberga bajo sus aguas la aldea del Remolino, a alguno de Cataluña le sonara de algo 
> El de Cordobilla protege una villa romana (Las Mestas), puesta en catalogo y en el inventario de la Junta de Andalucia


Allí nació el anterior Presidente de la Generalitat :Wink: 

En Aragón, el embalse de Mediano inundó el pueblo del mismo nombre.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

El de José Tora´n alberga bajo sus aguas una carretera y un antiguo puente. Cuando el agua sube mucho(+ 94%), inunda un antiguo cortijo de la finca de La Mata, propiedad del El Cordobés, que tuvo que ser desalojado con la construcción del embalse.

----------


## JMTrigos

Obviamente tal vez el mas famoso por ello, Riaño con siete pueblos inundados: Anciles, Burón, Éscaro, Huelde, Pedrosa del Rey, La Puerta, Riaño, Salio, Vegacerneja.

----------


## REC

Embalse de Lanuza, en honor al nombre del pueblo sumergido, posteriormente se reconstruyó el pueblo en una margen del pantano.

----------


## informaticaribe

Otro embalse del Tajo, Valdecañas inundó el pueblo de Talavera la Vieja, cuyas ruinas romanas se encuentran al lado del embalse, creo que en e´término de Bohonal de Ibor y los restos de la Iglesia se llevaron a la iglesia de los Santos Mártires de Talavera de la Reina.  Cuando el pantano está bajo se ve el campanario de la iglesia, y entrando por fincas privadas se accede a los restos del pueblo en la márgen izquierda del pantano.

Saludos

----------


## ladesadeso

El de Canales en el alto Genil en Sierra Nevada inundó el antiguo pueblo de Canales, hoy semireconstruido en una ladera, y el tranvía de Sierra Nevada dejó de funcionar, que llegaba hasta el Maitena.

----------


## alcarreño

El embalse de el atance, inundo el pueblo de el atance, precioso pueblo que yo llegue a conocer, la iglesia fue trasladada piedra a piedra y se encuentra en guadalajara capital, en el barrio de aguas vivas

----------


## REEGE

Hay sumergido un antigüo Molino... La verdad es que si que es una pena que un pueblo con su historia, se vea afectado por la construcción de un embalse... Saludos.

----------


## pevema

Con el embalse de Guadalteba desapareció el pueblo de Peñarrubia, la mayoria de los habitantes se establecieron en el vecino pueblo de Campillos, el pueblo fué destruido menos la iglesia y el cementerio sellado con una losa de hormigón. Es curioso ver en los santos cuando las aguas dejan al descubierto el cementerio verlo lleno de ramos de flores.

----------


## FEDE

> Con el embalse de Guadalteba desapareció el pueblo de Peñarrubia, la mayoria de los habitantes se establecieron en el vecino pueblo de Campillos, el pueblo fué destruido menos la iglesia y el cementerio sellado con una losa de hormigón. Es curioso ver en los santos cuando las aguas dejan al descubierto el cementerio verlo lleno de ramos de flores.


No sabía nada de lo que cuentas Pevema, pero debe ser muy triste para quien tenga familiares allí, he visto un video del pueblo de Aldea de la luz en Portugal, de cuando hicieron el embalse de Alqueva, que trasladaron los restos del cementerio que iva a quedar sumergido, al cementerio nuevo y ya de por si es doloroso, contra más que los tapen con una losa de hormigón, a ver si encuentro el enlace y lo pongo por aquí.

Edit: Este es le enlace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DxgyQIwYlU que ya lo puso antes F. Lázaro en el post "Visita a la presa de Alqueva (Portugal)"

----------


## F. Lázaro

> y el cementerio sellado con una losa de hormigón


J**der eso ya es pasarse tres pueblos...  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## pevema

En este enlace podeis ver una vista aérea de Google donde se aprecia perfectamente la losa de hormigón que tapa el cementerio ( esquina superior izquierda ). En la actualidad el pantano está al 95 % y se encuentra bajo las aguas.
Antes dije que la mayoria se fué a Campillos, rectifico, solo algunos, la mayoria se fueron a una barriada de Malaga donde les proporcionaron viviendas económicas.



http://maps.google.es/maps?hl=es&ie=...13711&t=h&z=16

----------


## No Registrado

> El embalse de el atance, inundo el pueblo de el atance, precioso pueblo que yo llege a conocer, la iglsia fue trasladada piedra a piedra y se encuentra en guadalajara capital, en el barrio de aguas vivas


Documentación sobre el pueblo de El Atance:

http://lospueblosdeshabitados.blogsp...0-El%20Atance-

----------


## ben-amar

> Documentación sobre el pueblo de El Atance:
> 
> http://lospueblosdeshabitados.blogsp...0-El%20Atance-


Muchas gracias, amigo, por este enlace al blogsp.
Es realmente interesante, aparte de bonito y entretenido. Con unas historias que no deberian ser olvidadas.
Son muchos los pueblos y aldeas de todas las comarcas de España los que han corrido la misma suerte y tanto los pueblos como sus habitantes, estos mas, merecen ese homenaje.
Un cordial saludo

----------


## marcoscolmic

Hoy en dia , Santa MAria de Poyos no es mas que una montonera de piedras.
Apenas se distinguen entre arbustos y vegetacion.
Solo cabe destacar las cavidades en el suelo de lo que eran antiguas bodegas .
Caso bien diferente es la isabela , donde esta el trazado de varias calles y las casas con sus muros y paredes .
saludos

----------


## No Registrado

Uno muy importante, Talaverilla, Talavera la Vieja o Agustabriga, da igual.

Bajo las aguas de Valdecañas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imXSq...eature=related

----------


## Chusa

lo que estaria bien hacer es una recopilacion de fotos de los pueblos sumergidos.

----------


## Luján

> lo que estaria bien hacer es una recopilacion de fotos de los pueblos sumergidos.


Estaría bien, pero no es tarea fácil, pues no siempre quedan a la vista.

----------


## No Registrado

Hola a todos;

Es una suerte que haya encontrado este post. Curiosamente he estado buscando estos días información acerca de embalses que hayan anegado pueblos. He encontrado algunos posts en blogs personales, algunas fotos, e historias.

Estoy recopilando la información en un artículo de Wikipedia en inglés[1]. Si quereis aportar algunos datos más al artículo, sería estupendo. Si encontrais algún fallo, lo mismo.

No sé si conoceis cómo funciona Wikipedia, pero no admite textos copiados de otros sitios web o libros, por ello todo lo que aporteis debeis hacerlo con vuestras palabras. Como estamos hablando de Wikipedia en inglés, tampoco valdría traducir un página web cualquiera de español a inglés. Para las imágenes lo mismo, solo se pueden subir a Wikipedia imágenes que hayamos hecho nosotros con nuestra cámara.

Todo lo que aportemos a Wikipedia lo estaremos liberando con licencia CC-BY-SA y GFDL, por ello se requiere que seamos los autores de todo.

Lo dicho, si teneis más información, por favor, aportarla directamente al artículo o dejarla aquí en el foro y yo podría adaptarlo a inglés (dentro de mis capacidades).

Si os fijais es una mera lista de pueblos y monumentos inundados. Luego cada uno tine un enlace rojo donde se podría ampliar la información de ese pueblo o monumento desaparecido bajo las aguas. Eso habría que ir ampliandolo con más paciencia, pues tiene más trabajo.

Mi único interés es dedicarle un rincón a este tema dentro de la gran enciclopedia Wikipedia.

Saludos y muchas gracias

[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...laces_in_Spain

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos;
> 
> Es una suerte que haya encontrado este post. Curiosamente he estado buscando estos días información acerca de embalses que hayan anegado pueblos. He encontrado algunos posts en blogs personales, algunas fotos, e historias.
> 
> Estoy recopilando la información en un artículo de Wikipedia en inglés[1]. Si quereis aportar algunos datos más al artículo, sería estupendo. Si encontrais algún fallo, lo mismo.
> 
> No sé si conoceis cómo funciona Wikipedia, pero no admite textos copiados de otros sitios web o libros, por ello todo lo que aporteis debeis hacerlo con vuestras palabras. Como estamos hablando de Wikipedia en inglés, tampoco valdría traducir un página web cualquiera de español a inglés. Para las imágenes lo mismo, solo se pueden subir a Wikipedia imágenes que hayamos hecho nosotros con nuestra cámara.
> 
> Todo lo que aportemos a Wikipedia lo estaremos liberando con licencia CC-BY-SA y GFDL, por ello se requiere que seamos los autores de todo.
> ...


Precisamente es lo estamos intentando hacer aquí, en este hilo y en general en el foro.

----------


## Luján

Te digo lo mismo que Embalses al 100%. Eso es lo que pretendemos en este foro, aunque no está de más que también esté en la wiki.

Pero me surge una duda: ¿por qué en la wiki en inglés?¿No sería mejor en la en español, o mejor aún en ambas?

Y ya que estamos, si tomas datos de este foro, estaría bien que pusieras el enlace correspondiente en el artículo  :Wink:

----------


## JMTrigos

Hoy en un periodico local ha salido un articulo de Bárbara Fluxá, licenciada en Bellas Artes que presentará en el centro cultural Valey de Piedras Blancas «Paisaje cultural sumergido. Argusino 2010», un levantamiento topográfico del desaparecido pueblo de Argusino bajo las aguas de Almendra.
http://www.lne.es/aviles/2011/01/23/...o/1023526.html

----------


## No Registrado

en la web   http://galeriadelpintor.com/pintura-oleo.htm    podeis contemplar un cuadro de la plaza mayor de Santa Maria de Poyos, antes de inundarse el pueblo, con algunos paisanos de la epoca.
Este cuadro fue expuesto en  el Ayuntamiento de Sacedon

----------


## perdiguera

> El embalse de Ribaroja cubrió el pueblo de Fayón.
> 
> Un saludo


Ayer le hice unas fotos a Fayón antiguo y moderno.

----------


## aberroncho

El embalse de Escales sobre el río Noguera Ribagorzana dejó bajo sus aguas las localidades de Aulet en Aragón y Castener de les Olles en Cataluña, así como el antiguo puente de Celles y el monasterio románico de Santa María de Lavaix, que databa del siglo IX.

----------


## Luján

Gracias a un mensaje de JMtrigos, sabemos que el embalse de Calabazos inundó el pueblo de Bebares.

----------


## JMTrigos

Gracias por ponerlo aquí, no me acordaba de este hilo especifico.

----------


## IMP68

En la provincia de Castellón, el embalse de Arenos inundo el pueblo de Campos de Arenoso. En las fotos que hay mias en ese post hay una que creo que estan los restos del mismo.

He encontrado una web muy interesante en la que indica como era el pueblo, sus gentes, etc, con datos del embalse, incluido donde se pretendia colocar inicialmente y con bastantes fotografias. Aqui la pongo:

http://www.xtec.es/~fvera/

Creo que esta hecha por un antiguo habitante del mismo.

Saludos a todos

----------


## jlois

Espero que pronto pueda leer estos post el amigo Pons Minei para mostrarnos de primera mano la hsitoria de esta localidad lucense que sufrió su propia destrucción mientras lentamente las aguas eran embalsadas en la presa de Belesar.
Hay varios documentos e información diversa que como ya digo , Pons Minei ha subido a los foros de dicho embalse.
De todas formas, en este enlace tambien hallareis alguna imagen del Portomarín que a veces vuelve a mostrarse cuando el embalse baja de nivel, tal como sucede actualmente, y alguna de los momentos en los que sus habitantes debían recoger sus enseres y abandonar dicho pueblo , para ubicarse en el nuevo Portomarín , levantado en las cotas superiores.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/fotos/2...6360375496.htm

http://www.turismoenxebre.com/2009/0...el-pueblo.html

http://www.omiradorportomarin.com/portomarin.php

http://www.conmosca.com/modules.php?...der=0&sid=1650

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## jlois

Ahora que casi llegamos a los veinte años de la finalización del embalse de Lindoso, rescato este fantástico artículo donde se relata la lucha que existió entre los diversos pueblos que este embalse inundó y los intereses del gigante luso EDP.
Personalmente, cuando reviso esas palabras y veo esas imágenes tengo la nostalgia de haber presenciado in situ la crecida del rio Limia poco a poco, mientras levantábamos el viaducto de Lantemil.

http://geo.ya.com/lobios/encoro_lindoso.htm

Los Ayuntamientos afectados de Lobios y Entrimo en la provincia de Ourense, perdieron para siempre los pueblos de: Aceredo, Buscalque, O Bao y parte de Quintela en Lobios. En Entrimo desapareció A Reloeira y afectó en gran medida a las tierras de cultivo de Lantemil.


Os invito a recordar la muerte de un valle y la aparición del embalse de Alto Lindoso.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## No Registrado

En éstos dos videos se puede ver la historia de Alcorlo hasta su defunción sumergido bajo las aguas del embalse del mismo nombre en época reciente.

En algunas tomas se puede ver la presa ya terminada en su cara de aguas arriba pero vacía, lo cual lo hace bastante interesante.

http://www.youtube.com/user/alcorlop...15/CJt6j0ECmkY
minuto 2:55

http://www.youtube.com/user/alcorlop...16/rKAIFqrgD_0

A partir del minuto 2:20 varias imágenes de la cara interior de la presa y de diversas fases de llenado.

----------


## REEGE

Unos documentos impresionantes por su valor sentimental para esa gente que como se ve, deja sus casas y se lleva, como esas personas, su cama de forja encima de una mula...
Una pena esas afecciones que muestran las construcciones de presas, pero en muchos casos una necesidad, que lo pagan personas con sus vidas e historias ligadas a un pueblo bajo las aguas...
Muchas gracias por mostrarnos la cara más triste sin lugar a dudas de nuestras presas.

----------


## jlois

Me impresiona siempre que veo alguno de esos documentos porque es la historia palpable, la tristeza de abandonar un estilo de vida, de dejar atrás muchos recuerdos. Sin duda alguna me parecen magníficas todas y cada una de las presas que descubro pero casi todas tienen detrás de ellas muchos sacrificios, muchas pérdidas. 
Cuando podemos ver estos videos y mucha información que poco a poco va surgiendo no podemos hacer otra cosa más que respetar esa historia y recordar de como fue todo antes de que el agua lo ocultase.
Magníficos documentos.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## gintonic

No se si se ha comentado pero en Avila:
El embalse de El Burguillo inundo el pueblo del mismo nombre a principio de los años 30 y algunos asentamientos prehistoricos de la zona. La última vez que se pudo ver fue en 1944 que se vacio por completo el embalse para cambiar piezas de la presa. Tambien se contemplo el puente http://chopo.pntic.mec.es/~jsanch72/PUNTO2/puente.htm

----------


## FEDE

Aquí os dejo 5 videos de la historia del embalse del Mediano.

Este primero es interesante hasta el minuto 08:06 a partir de ahí son anuncios.

----------


## tescelma

Uno de los pueblos sumergidos bajo las aguas del embalse de Ricobayo es el de "La Pueblica". Este pueblo estaba situado en la confluencia del río Aliste con el río Esla. Sus moradores tuvieron que marchar a principios de los años 30 al nuevo pueblo de La Pueblica de Campean o a otros pueblos de los alrededores.

Aquí pongo unas fotos tomadas en el verano de 1995, cuando el embalse bajó bastante su cota.

En esta foto se el parte del pueblo que empieza a emerger de las aguas en la lengua de tierra entre el río Esla (izquierda) y el río Aliste (derecha).




Acercándonos un poco con el zoom




Parte de los restos de las casas. Supongo que las piedras clavadas en vertical eron los quicios de las puertas.







Una cutre panóramica analógica




Una foto de la Pueblica antes de ser anegada por las aguas:

----------

FEDE (28-may-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Pongo este mensaje aquí ya que creo que tiene cierta relación con el tema.


El despoblado de les Besses y su ermita.

Entre Albagés y Cervià de les Garrigues, sergi1907 fotografió una ermita.
Ayer me acerqué hasta ella y encontré que pertenecía a un antiguo pueblo abandonado y derruido, llamado les Besses.

Me llamó la atención de lo bien conservada que se encuentra, aunque cada vez que entro en sitios como este me recuerdo de una visita a una iglesia por esa zona tan al sur de Lugo que no se puede pensar en comparar nada con ella; con la particularidad de que ésta de les Besses tiene la puerta abierta.

Os pongo unas fotos de la ermita y de las ruinas del despoblado, que si no estuviese abandonado, a algunas casas hubiese afectado el embalse.

----------

FEDE (28-may-2014)

----------


## JMTrigos

Ese sensor necesita una limpieza......

----------


## perdiguera

Hace años, pero no sé cómo debe hacerse.
Gracias

----------


## Luján

> Hace años, pero no sé cómo debe hacerse.
> Gracias


No es demasiado fácil, ni recomendable, que lo haga un aficionado. Pero llevar la cámara al servicio técnico es más caro, en ocasiones, que la propia cámara.

Prueba a ver si tu cámara tiene posición de bloqueo de espejo, con lo que éste se levanta y deja paso libre al filtro del sensor. Para limpiar éste, una brocha de pelos muy muy suaves y aire, y nada de líquidos limpia-lentes. Como mucho, agua destilada, de la de verdad.

Pero antes, prueba a limpiar los objetivos, por delante y por detrás. Es mucho más fácil y se ensucian más. Pero me imagino que esto ya lo haces de vez en cuando.

----------


## perdiguera

Ese punto traidor.
Llevo tiempo observándolo y limpiando los objetivos pero al final se queda como la marca de agua, el copyrigth de perdiguera. A veces ni lo veo. Otras molesta y lo recorto. Las más lo dejo.
Gracias Luján por la información, efectivamente la llevé hace tiempo a un sitio oficial y cuando me dieron el presupuesto como que se me fueron las ganas de golpe. Ahora he vuelto y ya no está el distribuidor, la crisis le ha hecho mella.
Todo se acabará cuando cambie de cámara, que estoy en ello.

----------


## Luján

> Ese punto traidor.
> Llevo tiempo observándolo y limpiando los objetivos pero al final se queda como la marca de agua, el copyrigth de perdiguera. A veces ni lo veo. Otras molesta y lo recorto. Las más lo dejo.
> Gracias Luján por la información, efectivamente la llevé hace tiempo a un sitio oficial y cuando me dieron el presupuesto como que se me fueron las ganas de golpe. Ahora he vuelto y ya no está el distribuidor, la crisis le ha hecho mella.
> Todo se acabará cuando cambie de cámara, que estoy en ello.


Pues la vieja no la tires, si no tienes a quien regalársela, me ofrezco voluntario para hacer de "ecoparque"  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues la vieja no la tires, si no tienes a quien regalársela, me ofrezco voluntario para hacer de "ecoparque"


Yo no te digo que no, quizá te lo diga mi hija, que la espera como agua de mayo. (o de todo el año, al paso que vamos)

----------


## JMTrigos

La verdad las Sony no se como lo harán pero con las Canon es bastante fácil siguiendo los numerosos tutoriales que existen por la red. Yo a la mía mas o menos una vez al año le pego un repaso, primero lo intento conla pera de aire pero sino queda bien con los pecpad y el liquido limpiador.

----------

